# Arboreal Centipedes from Malaysia



## AF Exotics (Apr 25, 2007)

Curious if anyone has any information on centipedes from Malaysia that are large and arboreal.Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## AF Exotics (Apr 25, 2007)

Here is something different.


----------



## AF Exotics (Apr 25, 2007)

and before you ask,Botar should have them around the first week of May.


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 25, 2007)

So those are actually arboreal? How big do they get? Nice centipede though.


----------



## tarantulas.com (Apr 25, 2007)

I saw that species in Malaysia.  They seemed very common on dirt roads into the jungle, and through the palm plantations.


----------



## tarantulas.com (Apr 25, 2007)

*Pics*

Here are some pics I took while I was there


----------



## beetleman (Apr 25, 2007)

oh man those are really cool!  i want!:drool:


----------



## AF Exotics (Apr 26, 2007)

Never really noticed these anywhere while I was there,although I did see the largest and most millipedes and true spiders I have ever seen.I was there for geckos though,so inverts weren't really on the target list.My friend is telling me that these are mostly arboreal in nature.


----------



## AF Exotics (Apr 26, 2007)

I saw these everywhere though.I couldnt travel 10 feet without seeing these.


----------



## tarantulas.com (Apr 26, 2007)

The only times we saw those pedes was at night, on dirt roads and paths.  They seemed to be cruising on or along the embankments by the side of the roads.  I didn't ever see them in the trees, but that's not to say they're not arboreal.


----------



## syiware (Apr 26, 2007)

isn't it a "house centipede?" it lives in korea indeed. we can see them at any houses.

actually it's not a native species. but moved here from overseas people together in the past.

it lives on trees?

-locke



webstruck said:


> Here is something different.


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 26, 2007)

It does look pretty similiar to north american house centipedes


----------



## Botar (Apr 26, 2007)

It does look a lot like the North American house centipedes.  These are supposed to be quite a bit larger and they are catching them under slabs of bark that is peeling away from the trees.  They are apparently very fast... add that to "tree dwelling" and I doubt there will be many coming in at any given time.  I'm just anxious to see them.


----------



## beetleman (Apr 27, 2007)

man can't wait to see these!:drool:


----------



## Botar (Apr 27, 2007)

Well you can bet I'll be sending one to Randy May right away for pictures.  I've also got some of the giant orb weavers coming in as well... neat little project for Randy.  He seems to thrive on challenges.


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 27, 2007)

If they are larger that would be very cool.  I've kept the house centipedes and watched them eat under magnification, and boy are they pretty formidable looking beasts.  A larger species would be pretty awesome in my book.


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 27, 2007)

scutigeramorpha are the weirdos of the centipede world

all other orders have a pair of spiracles mounted on the sides of each bodysegment... scutis have a single spiracle mounted dorsally

all other orders of centipedes (that are non-blind) have 1 or more simple eyes (ocelli) on each side of their head.... scuties have a compound eye mounted on their head

it is theorized that these are sort of the "anti-burrowing" centipedes due to their greatly elongated legs and spiracle mount points


----------



## NightmareCreats (Apr 27, 2007)

I would imagine keeping these would be a whole new set of challenges.....LOL


----------



## Botar (May 3, 2007)

Well, they land tomorrow(along with the giant orb weavers), so we'll find out soon enough.  I'm anxious to see how well they hold up to shipping too.

Botar


----------



## gunks (May 4, 2007)

Not to get off the threads subject,

But arnt those giant orb weavers the spiders that have been known to catch and eat birds in their webs?


----------



## Botar (May 4, 2007)

gunks said:


> Not to get off the threads subject,
> 
> But arnt those giant orb weavers the spiders that have been known to catch and eat birds in their webs?


"Known to catch birds"... probably so.  Actually catch birds... probably not.  Kind of like the 13" T. blondi or the 30' anaconda... or my home mortgage being paid off.


----------



## xgrafcorex (May 4, 2007)

Botar said:


> or my home mortgage being paid off.



 i hear that...i don't have a mortgage, but i've been paying off a guitar for a little bit..  

so since they have less spiracles than most centipedes, does that mean they aren't quite as prone to losing moisture?


----------



## Botar (May 4, 2007)

xgrafcorex said:


> i hear that...i don't have a mortgage, but i've been paying off a guitar for a little bit..
> 
> so since they have less spiracles than most centipedes, does that mean they aren't quite as prone to losing moisture?


I dare to say you'd have to find someone pretty deep into pedes (and most likely overseas) to answer any questions in regards to these.  I don't think they've been in the US before.  I'll get them tonight and have some shipped out Monday, so perhaps come Tuesday someone will be able to post some pictures of them.


----------



## Botar (May 5, 2007)

Well, they came in and they are quite impressive looking, but they are infested with mites.  Unless the trappers relay info to the contrary, I suspect this may just be a problem with this species and I doubt we'll be bringing them back in.  If I find info to the contrary, I'll let you guys know.


----------



## Stylopidae (May 5, 2007)

Botar said:


> Well, they came in and they are quite impressive looking, but they are infested with mites.  Unless the trappers relay info to the contrary, I suspect this may just be a problem with this species and I doubt we'll be bringing them back in.  If I find info to the contrary, I'll let you guys know.



Any chance of captive breeding?


----------

